# running bear....who's going?



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

We should be pulling sometime around 7-8 pm....probably be parked in the same spot as last year...looking forward to a great weekend, weather is looking good so far as well.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

A couple of us are heading up... haven't made the running in a couple of years. Looking forward to it!


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Gonna try heck of a fun all round shoot looking forward


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

Of course I am, with my 2 boys.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

We'll be there around 3 or 4, I'm hoping. And we'll set up down with the cool kids this year Rick so you don't have to walk so far for Breakfast!


----------



## Moosetalker (Oct 19, 2008)

Count me in as well. Possibly heading up on Friday evening, but will be there for sure come Saturday morning. Tied up this weekend with Father in Laws 80th birthday celebrations but will be up at North Bay next weekend. Looking forward to seeing you all. Hey, is crazy Jonesy coming back from Calgary to make this one again this year.? See you in a week.

Todd


----------



## trapper1 (Nov 9, 2004)

The Cone is back but not sure he can make it...he said he'll try...but with building a house and what not...you never know
see you there Todd


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

It's a bit of a drive....but I think I'll try and make this one.


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

3 1/2 days till go time, getting primed by the pool now, hope the buzz doesn't wear until atleast next Monday.:darkbeer:


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

gonna be funnnnnnnnn me thinks


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

Forecast looks good little rain on Sunday


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

it isn`t the running bear without rain at least one day... lol lol lol


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Just arrived in North Bay. Motel tonight then off to get a prime tent spot LOL


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

packed up .... loaded the 151 now some mix and ice..... and just picking through the fireworks to see what might be a big bang... lol lol now where are the lighters?????? we are on our way...


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Where Here!!!!


----------

